# Mas viejo que



## Carlospalmar

Ola colegas:

Agradeço qualquer ajuda. Como se diz em português tanto do Brasil quanto de Portugal, que alguma coisa, questão, etc. é velha, o um assunto é velho. Por exemplo em castelhano usamos "Esto es más viejo que Matusalen" Suponho que qualquer falante de castelhano ente essa expressão, mas espero comentários. Na Argentina usamos a expessão "Es más viejo que la escarapela". A referência a "escarapela" é do tempo da independencia da Espanha. 

Obrigado pela ajuda.

Cumprimentos
C.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Ótima idéia.

Bom, não posso ajudá-lo com o português. Mas na Venezuela temos issos:

Más viejo que la sarna.
Más viejo que María Calcaño. (escritora venezolana, 1906-1956)
Más viejo que mi abuelita.

Eu também gostaria de saber se existem termos com esse sentido em português. Adorarei as respostas tanto como o sr. Carlos Palmar.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Carlospalmar

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Ótima idéia.
> 
> Bom, não posso ajudá-lo com o português. Mas na Venezuela temos issos:
> 
> Más viejo que la sarna.
> Más viejo que María Calcaño. (escritora venezolana, 1906-1956)
> Más viejo que mi abuelita.
> 
> Eu também gostaria de saber se existem termos com esse sentido em português. Adorarei as respostas tanto como o sr. Carlos Palmar.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


 
Estefanía:

Agradeço seus exemplos venezuelanos. Acho que é como disse, embora que não sejam as expressões tipicas do país, um castelhano falante entende perfeitamente "Más viejo que la sarna", o Más viejo que mi abuelita" é até "Más viejo que María Calcaño" embora não conheça (desculpe a ignorancia) a escritora venezuelana.
Ficamos aguardando respostas dos colegas falantes de português.

Cumprimetos

C.


----------



## Mangato

Na internet achei *"mais velho que a carochinha*"

Infelizmente, não sei que é a carochinha. Espero que não seja palavra grossa

Beijos.

Mangato​


----------



## klisito

No Brasil usamos:
-Mais velho que beirada de rio.
-mais velho que  rascunho de bíblia
-mais velho que minha avó...
Tem outras...mas não convém escrever...
Carochinha é uma história antiga de uma menina......que nem me lembro mais...   



Mangato said:


> Na internet achei *"mais velho que a carochinha*"​
> 
> Infelizmente, não sei que é a carochinha. Espero que não seja palavra grossa​
> 
> Beijos.​
> 
> Mangato​


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Carlospalmar said:


> Agradeço seus exemplos venezuelanos. Acho que é como disse, embora que não sejam as expressões tipicas do país, um castelhano falante entende perfeitamente "Más viejo que la sarna", o Más viejo que mi abuelita" é até "Más viejo que María Calcaño" embora não conheça (desculpe a ignorancia) a escritora venezuelana.
> Ficamos aguardando respostas dos colegas falantes de português.


 
Entendo seu ponto.

Só coloquei no espanhol para fazer mais exemplos, eu sempre agradeci esse tipo de ajudas nos meus posts muito similares. Então sou eu quem mais adradece além de expressões em português, mais em espanhol, porque de todos modos é essa a língua que eu falo, e a que aplico dia-a dia, estou certa que as duas surgirão. Eu só estou aproveitando esse thread, porque é bobagem fazer outro só acrescentando que são bem-vindas ambas respostas.

Até mais.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal existe (não sei se é regional) "mais velho que a sé de Braga". Provavelmente outras também, mas só me lembrei desta agora.


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> Na internet achei *"mais velho que a carochinha*"
> Infelizmente, não sei que é a carochinha. Espero que não seja palavra grossa....


Mangato, fica calmo. Os "Contos da Carochinha" são contos singelos para crianças que tradicionalmente contam as avós e as mães. 
Boa noite!


----------



## Fluteroo

Tombatossals said:


> Mangato, fica calmo. Os "Contos da Carochinha" são contos singelos para crianças que tradicionalmente contam as avós e as mães.
> Boa noite!


Y el *"Bicho Papão"* ?


----------



## Odinh

Outra usada no Brasil: 'mais velho que andar pra frente'.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Sin duda muy buena esa de Odinh.

Estoy muy agradecida con ustedes, porque este tipo de cosas siempre me ha gustado saberlas también.


----------



## Mangato

*É mais velho que o arco-iris.*

Acho que é bastante veho né?​


----------



## Vanda

Mais uma: mais velho do Matusalém.


----------

